# Need help: 7 lb pork butt been in smoker for 16 hours...



## kingt36 (Jul 14, 2012)

I put the pork but on the smoker at 240 degrees just after 10 PM last night. It is now about 2:15 PM. The temperature has ranged from 225 to 260, mostly around 235-240. My thermometer is only getting to 170 when I insert it into the pork. I took it out to wrap in foil, while it was out I checked the bone and it didn't show any signs of being ready to come out. Any ideas why this is taking so long? 

Thanks...

Here is a pic:


----------



## mike fitz (Jul 14, 2012)

Wow, that does seem like a long time. I put a 6.5# butt in at 5:00 am (out of the fridge for 45 min) at 230 degrees and by 11:00 am it hit 165. Lowered to 225 degrees and double wrapped, it's at 180 at 1:45 pm. Are you going by the smoker thermometer or do you have another thermometer calibrated to check the actual temp near the meat?


----------



## kingt36 (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm going by the thermometer that I'm inserting in the meat. I went out and checked it about 10 minutes ago (it is now foiled and has been for about an hour) and the temp climbed up to 176.


----------



## jnorth (Jul 14, 2012)

Last time I did one that size it took about 19 hours.  Mine always seem to take longer then most people mention on here.


----------



## diesel (Jul 14, 2012)

Do you know the Thermometer is accurate?  If not might be an incorrect reading.


----------



## stovebolt (Jul 14, 2012)

Mike was asking you what thermometer you were using to determine your cooking temperature.


----------



## mike fitz (Jul 14, 2012)

stovebolt said:


> Mike was asking you what thermometer you were using to determine your cooking temperature.


Correct. Sorry, should have been more specific!


----------



## kingt36 (Jul 14, 2012)

My apologies! I'm using the one on the door. It's about 6 inches higher than the butt.


----------



## mike fitz (Jul 14, 2012)

It's possible the probe on the door is reading high and your smoker temp isn't as high as as it's reading. If you have another known accurate thermometer I'd check and make sure the smoker temp is close to what the door probe reads. If the door thermometer has a probe and is removeable you could check it with an ice water reading (if it goes down to 32 degrees) or some boiling water, just make sure you don't get anything wet that's not waterproof.


----------



## davidhef88 (Jul 14, 2012)

Factory equipment therms are almost always inaccurate. I would check the smoker temp with another therm that has passed the boil test. You either hit a big stall or your smoker temp isn't as high as you think.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 14, 2012)

Coulb be therms.(likely)however it's not unusual for a Butt to take what seems like forever, if you just let her sit in the Smoker and only feed the fuel, you'll reduce cooking time and the moisture will be there. Wrap,that's a preference,however I never wrap anything while cooking , and seem to do fair...


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 14, 2012)

Butts are really easy if you don't fight them...if your Grate temp.is around 225° you will have a good Butt leaving it in the "rule of thumb" and are patient... they stall for seemingly ever....butt stay moist.







let them go to 200° and they will almost explode...

Just sayin'


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 14, 2012)

I wonder if it ever got done?

King, what kind of smoker are you using?

The factory door therm on my GOSM is off by 30* sometimes and sometimes it's high sometimes low. I use a Maverick ET-73 so i know the correct temps.


----------



## mike fitz (Jul 15, 2012)

Definitely want to check the door thermometer and see where it's reading, hope it came out OK!


----------



## kingt36 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you all for the responses. I went ahead and pulled it after 18 hours and let it sit in the cooler for about an hour. The temperature was only 186 when I pulled it, but we were hungry. It still came out good but I know it would have been better if it stayed in until at least 200 degrees. I will check the temp at the grate level next time. Do you recommend a certain thermometer to accomplish this? I'm using the old bbq grillware vertical propane smoker.


----------



## spoolinaz (Jul 16, 2012)

In a pinch, once its foiled you can use your oven to finish. I've had to do that on occasion when a problem popped up in my smoker. Also, most people here use and endorse the Maverick ET732. It's a dual probe therm that does chamber and meat temps at the same time. Has set points and alarms for both chamber and meats temps as well. It's worthy of a $60 investment.

I have found that trying to time a large piece of meat is futile. Some finish early, some much later. There isn't much you can do about that. Consider trying to time them to be done a day or so in advance for pulled pork. Its reheats remarkably well in an oven or crock pot. Most wouldn't even know the difference. Also, most smoked food will hold for hours in a cooler wrapped in foil and towels. The only downside is that you will lose any bark or crispiness you develop. Keep smoking, the more you do, the more you will learn. I am only 4-5 months in, and have the confidence to do any meat. Its all about technique and the proper tools. Keep at it!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 16, 2012)

Spoolinaz said:


> In a pinch, once its foiled you can use your oven to finish. I've had to do that on occasion when a problem popped up in my smoker. Also, most people here use and endorse the Maverick ET732. It's a dual probe therm that does chamber and meat temps at the same time. Has set points and alarms for both chamber and meats temps as well. It's worthy of a $60 investment.
> 
> I have found that trying to time a large piece of meat is futile. Some finish early, some much later. There isn't much you can do about that. Consider trying to time them to be done a day or so in advance for pulled pork. Its reheats remarkably well in an oven or crock pot. Most wouldn't even know the difference. Also, most smoked food will hold for hours in a cooler wrapped in foil and towels. The only downside is that you will lose any bark or crispiness you develop. Keep smoking, the more you do, the more you will learn. I am only 4-5 months in, and have the confidence to do any meat. Its all about technique and the proper tools. Keep at it!


 Good advice!...Good job Spoolinaz...JJ


----------



## spoolinaz (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks JJ. Another thing I have learned is that you won't find another place like SMF that will keep you as encouraged to keep smoking!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 16, 2012)

Great advice for checking the thermometer accuracy and finishing it in the oven. Nothing wrong with that at all. What kind of smoker you using? And you also need loads of patience to get through the stall. I never foil anymore and my butts always take a couple hours longer than the "rule of thumb" of 1.5 to 2 hrs per lb. It's a high altitude thing!


----------

